# Document checklist partner visa subclass 820 and 801



## yuvi01 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anyone please share the document checklist for partner visa subclass 820 and 801.
My wife recently came to Aus and we are planning to apply for partner visa.

Regards,
Yuvi01


----------



## yuvi01 (Oct 15, 2013)

Can anyone please help here.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

yuvi01 said:


> Can anyone please help here.
> Thank you in advance.


Hi 


1. ‘Supporting witnesses’ – you need to provide with the application two Form 888 Statutory Declarations from Supporting witnesses. Have two friends/relatives who are happy to swear a statutory declaration commenting on your relationship. The forms must be signed/sworn before an authorised person. Ensure that certified copy of evidence of the swearer’s Australian citizenship or permanent residence is attached to the form also.


2. Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment - by your wife only


3. Certified copy of both of your passports;
4. Certified copy of your marriage certificate
5. Statement of your relationship – this must be written by both of you and set out the history of your relationship – alternatively, you can both complete and swear the attached statutory declarations
6.Evidence of your relationship, such as joint leases, joint bank accounts, utility accounts addressed to either of you at the same address, official correspondence addressed to you both, superannuation beneficiary, etc;
7. Photographs of you together and with family and friends;
8. Joint holidays.

9. police clearance certificates for both for home country + Australia
and your wife to 
10. undertake medical examinations – however, as the application process will take 12+ months, wait for the case officer to ask for these.

Hope it helps!
All these can be found on the department's website + partner migration booklet.
Cheers


----------

